# Fog machine cleaning 940



## bldaz (Jun 4, 2010)

Not because I wanted to but because I had to or buy another unit, I took apart my VEI 940 fogger. I have some pictures I took if anyone is interested. 
First the unit would not syphon so the pump should be the issue. I did not have a diagram of the internal workings of the pump but that did not stop me from taking the whole thing apart. Of course that was not the only issue once the pump was replaced the fluid would not go into the heat exchanger, so i had to take that apart.
I found a past post on the 940 Here from tillson-haunt and this was my guide, very nice thank you! Finally its wortking good as new
Enjoy


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I had my fogger die on me right before Halloween last year. I finally got to fixing it sometime in January!!! It had a lot of scale built up in it like yours, but it came apart a little easier than that.


----------



## Nioxx (Jul 16, 2010)

Cleaning your smokemachine is very important, luckaly I sell them myself so I won't have a problem of a missing smokemachine anyway...


----------

